# confused??



## Mike Kramer (Nov 26, 2007)

This kind of training is completely new to me and I posted questions, the responses were great. I followed everyones advise located a few trainers and... They (3 of them) all want me to come there asap so that they can lay the foundation into my dog as early as possible. Then come there at least once a week for training (2 of them told me not to do anything because I don't know anything about bite work, only they could). I guess where I am confused is that I thought by doing protection work I would have been doing a lot of work in the early stages without going to a helper until my dog was older 12+ months.

So am I wrong, is this right for this kind of work? 
Or should I look for training somewhere else 
Can I lay the foundation work (OB) and early bite work or no
 AM I JUST LOST ????


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Where are you at, and does your dog look like this???????

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a344/Sunsilver/ExtremeGermanShowType.jpg

Just relax, and realize that in all likelyhood the guys you went to probably know a hair more than you do. LOL


----------



## Mike Kramer (Nov 26, 2007)

I am in eastern pa and no he doesn't look like that :smile:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am in Vineland, about 37-8-9 miles from southeast Philly. That is about all I know about where I am at. I think there are some clubs somewhat near you that you could do your foundation work at. Check NARA's website.


----------



## Mike Kramer (Nov 26, 2007)

Help Me On This One Never Heard Of Vineland ???? What Is Nara???


----------



## Mike Kramer (Nov 26, 2007)

OHHH VINELAND CO DUH


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

Foundation work or the work before the helper is very important and makes life a lot easier for all concerned if it is done properly. And if you are doing any kind of sport or protection training later it is doubly important, you don't want to do anything that may negatively effect the dog, his drives, or his confidence.

THe trainers probably want to work WITH you on doing the foundation work and any ob. It's just a little bit different then the standard ob and they probably will show you how to work with the pup with a rag or a tug. 

You'll be surprised how many ways there are to mess up our dogs, trust me I've pretty much discovered them all! But really, if you've never done this before you definately want someone to help you and if you are the most experienced person in the world, you still want that extra set of eyes.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Mike Kramer said:


> Help Me On This One Never Heard Of Vineland ???? What Is Nara???


Never heard of Vineland either but I am sure that it probably exsists. N.A.R.A. is the accronym for North American Ring Association (French Ring Organization her in the US). 

There are several different schools of thought on when to start your dog/puppy. I personally would not to wait if I had someone competent that could work my pup. If you have not done this before, can't read a dog, or have any doubts, find someone else that knows what they are doing to handle it and "don't try this at home." Hope this helps. ~Justin


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Vineland is this really large town that is really hard to describe. It is like all the roads that go out from really small towns, just linked together to make a big town, but not a lot of people.

I bought a atlas for the trip out here, and Vineland was highlighted for some reason. A lot of people live here and work in Philly and Atlantic city.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

OMG you folks have NEVER heard of Vineland? It's where *grapes *are grown. Dah! Eastern Pa...how from from Delaware? We have the DELMARVA WORKING DOG GROUP in Harrington, DE 

You can get to our pics at my farm web site...We do PP training


----------

